# Anyone know where to buy mr malts flurry in SA?



## Jasonjardine07 (18/5/22)

Hi all, 

I'm looking to get my hands on some mr malts flurry here in SA. Anyone know where to find it?


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)

Mr. Malts Flurry E-liquid by Vaper Treats 100ml


Mr. Malts Flurry E-liquid by Vaper Treats Mr. Malts Flurry E-liquid by Vaper Treats is a rich and creamy milkshake flavor that’s loaded with rich chocolate cookies and creamy vanilla goodness. If nothing makes your mouth water more than a thick, insanely rich and creamy milkshake, you’re in for...



www.downtownvapoury.co.za


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)

ah crap my bad, just saw they are sold out. 

Im sure Ridwaan could bring for you if you ask him nicely.

@Downtown Vapoury


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (10/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> ah crap my bad, just saw they are sold out.
> 
> Im sure Ridwaan could bring for you if you ask him nicely.
> 
> @Downtown Vapoury


Hi Guys.We have restocked.Thanks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

